# The Price Is Right Competition



## Tyson (Sep 14, 2010)

So, I think I'll probably need Adam's help with this, but the idea is to do a competition in Southern California, and then go to The Price Is Right afterwards because I think if you bring a group of 20, one person is guaranteed to get on the show. Of course, I think they film on weekdays so we would be a bit limited in who was able to go.

The other thing we would do (after researching that it's not already out there) is data mine the show. So we would come up with a product list and prices of every show that airs, and then also make a list of all the types of games and understand how to play optimal strategy for the games, and EV for all the situations.

For example... when you spin the big wheel, you actually get an extra spin if it doesn't go around all the way. The rule is usually for weak women, and these burly men like to show off by spinning the wheel very hard. WRONG! Take the first spin, and try to hit 100 just by going around once. If you miss, then you go ahead and do your second spin as hard as you can randomly.

So we would want to maximize all opportunities on the show. Anyway, I can try to find a date and book tickets for the show, and we can plan a small competition around that as well. I guarantee if 20 speed cubers showed up, we would get on the show, and the Rubik's Cube would be solved on the show as well.

UPDATE - you have to be 18 to go on the show.


----------



## moogra (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll be in Southern California, but it really depends on where it is, what time (date). I'll admit I haven't done any research though.


----------



## dChan (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a fun idea, Tyson. I just turned 18 and my college schedule isn't all that hectic so I could definitely make it on a weekday. 

I don't have much to suggest - just wanted to let it be known that I am interested if this does go to fruition. One thing, though, Friday would seem like a good day for this sort of thing. It's the end of the week so I would assume most people are able to get away with it. Not sure how much leeway we have in terms of determining exactly what day this competition happens on, though.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 14, 2010)

I, am so down. It's not even funny.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 14, 2010)

Tyson said:


> So, I think I'll probably need Adam's help with this, but the idea is to do a competition in Southern California, and then go to The Price Is Right afterwards because I think if you bring a group of 20, one person is guaranteed to get on the show. Of course, I think they film on weekdays so we would be a bit limited in who was able to go.
> 
> The other thing we would do (after researching that it's not already out there) is data mine the show. So we would come up with a product list and prices of every show that airs, and then also make a list of all the types of games and understand how to play optimal strategy for the games, and EV for all the situations.
> 
> ...


I really like this idea, but I'm just wondering how you can guarantee both these things?

Or you going to talk to the producers beforehand?


----------



## emg (Sep 14, 2010)

count me in


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I recently turned 18 and live in SoCal. Where in SoCal will this be held though? It sounds like fun, but I'll have to hear more details about it. Ex. Date and time. I have a feeling that it's a slim chance I can go, but it is a maybe.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 14, 2010)

If you can pay for my flight I'd be up for it.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 14, 2010)

It's times like these I wish I lived in Cali. This sounds like so much fun.
Good luck.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so jealous, I wish I lived in Cali now!

ElectricDoodle, you could have deleted the rest of his post in your quote except for the part you put in bold 

Tyson: If you feel like paying for more flights, you can pay for mine!


----------



## Dene (Sep 14, 2010)

Go for it guys. Dene wants to see you on tv.


----------



## dChan (Sep 14, 2010)

How about Dene flies here and gets on TV with us? We miss you, man!


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm willing to try it out =p


----------



## imaghost (Sep 14, 2010)

I would do it, but I live in FL so I can't. I like Drew Carey, he did a good job with Whose Line.


----------



## Samania (Sep 15, 2010)

DO IT. I would totally record this. 

And wiinnn... AAAA NEEEWWW CAAAAAAAAAARRRR!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 15, 2010)

You should all wear cube shirts of some kind. (Not trying to plug here, but it'd make a lot more sense.)


----------



## Dene (Sep 15, 2010)

dChan said:


> How about Dene flies here and gets on TV with us? We miss you, man!



Your paying? Kewl!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> I think if you bring a group of 20, one person is guaranteed to get on the show.



Do you have more information than on their tickets page? Cause that one just says a large group is guaranteed to get seats, but no guarantee to participate in the game.

Also, there can't really be a general guarantee. Imagine many big groups requesting tickets for the same date, with many more people than they have seats. Not everybody's going to get in then (or not all of them might get tickets in the first place).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 15, 2010)

If you schedule enough ahead of time, Stefan, you can get tickets. All you need to do is say "for what shows do you have 20 tickets available?" or something to that effect.

I'm guessing, Tyson, you're going try to work out a deal with the producers or something?


----------



## Tyson (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, hmm, well, I'm not worried about one of us getting on the show. I'm very confident that if we went as a group, at least one of us would make it on the show. And I would probably ask when I called whether or not one of us from our group is guaranteed a spot on the show.

While I work out the details of this, are people interested in data mining? Stefan, any ideas on a centralized way to data mine, or should we all just use Google spreadsheets?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you bring a group of 20, one person is guaranteed to get on the show.
> ...



I never said that...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> And I would probably ask when I called whether or not one of us from our group is guaranteed a spot on the show.



If it's important, then yeah, better ask. Looks like a big audience, don't know how many can play.



Tyson said:


> Stefan, any ideas on a centralized way to data mine, or should we all just use Google spreadsheets?



I barely know the show, don't really know what you want to mine, sorry. Hey, maybe others have done this and posted their data and strategies online somewhere?


----------



## dChan (Sep 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > How about Dene flies here and gets on TV with us? We miss you, man!
> ...



Anything for Deney! 

On the topic of data mining - it sounds like an interesting idea, but I would have no idea where to even begin. I did a quick search and found some sites with strategies for winning but was hardpressed to find existing data mines out there.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 15, 2010)

One idea is that we start watching the show, and each week, someone is in charge of a certain day of the week. So you watch the show, and take down all the prices and put them in a spreadsheet so we can all study them.

We would do something similar with the show cases and the cars.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm totally down. 

I wonder if there's a place online to watch past episodes. I couldn't find anything except one or two recent episodes. I'm down to fast forward through an episode a week to mine out prices. Either that, or someone with a DVR can start recording episodes.


----------



## MrData (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds awesome. I'd go but I'm still 17. 
My sister went on the show a few months ago and it was an all day kind of thing, so when would the comp be?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 16, 2010)

MrData said:


> Sounds awesome. I'd go but I'm still 17.
> My sister went on the show a few months ago and it was an all day kind of thing, so when would the comp be?


During the show!
Just tell the audience to silence their cellphones during BLD


----------



## dChan (Sep 16, 2010)

Well, does anyone know (Steven?) when the whole thing ends, exactly? Maybe we could have the competition at night?


----------

